# Got my PB-2000 today



## loves80z (Oct 23, 2013)

I replaced a cheap 10" sub that put out nothing but distortion with a PB-2000. At first I was a little upset with my measurements. I have a umik and first thing was to get the level set. I had a big null at 57hz and did not want to move it, so I started to play with phase and crossover. Crossover did not help much, but phase did the trick. My room is about 17x24 and we sit facing the long wall about 4.5 ft off the back wall. I can post my measurements if anyone wants, but fyi, I am an amature for sure.

After i got it set i jammed out almost honest by megadeth. I was afraid my center channel was going to fall off the top of the sub. Gotta figure out how to prevent it from moving around. Then it was the movie, Cowboys and Aliens. The scene when the aliens first attack and Daniel Craig breaks out of the carraige. I just finished calibrating my fronts last week and now having a proper sub, i was all a tingle! It sounded awsome! By that I mean clear and eaven.


----------



## A/V (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice work mate. I also have the 2000. Enjoy. I'd love to see your graphs. It rocks for movies especially!

It would be best for clarity, (and safety by the sounds of it) if you can isolate your center channel by putting it somewhere else other than on top of your sub if possible. TV unit? If not, rubber feet on your center may be the next best option.


----------



## loves80z (Oct 23, 2013)

I think you are right that I need to get the center channel off the sub. I'll have to build a small shelf mounted to the bottom of my entertainment stand.

I brought my laptop to work and hope to learn how to post a graph at lunch. I have questions about the effects of the phase knob that I would like to learn, so I will need to post anyway.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Wait until you get some time behind your PB2000. I was amazed by how much my PB12-NSD changed. I still have only about 4 hours on my new PB2000 :sad: but cant wait until that thing really opens up.


----------



## loves80z (Oct 23, 2013)

Here are my current graphs. I am just learning REW for the first time and am slooowly getting an understanding of what I am seeing. It is of my sub with the mains on after playing with the phase.

















I think I need to do some room treatments to reduce the room modes. For now I think I will use EqualizerAOP to reduce the humps and then turn up the sub volume to get the 60 to 90 HZ volume up.

I am going to post the question over in the REW forum.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

loves80z said:


> After i got it set i jammed out almost honest by megadeth. I was afraid my center channel was going to fall off the top of the sub.


Almost Honest, Dave Mustaine's idea of a love song. I love that tune! Cryptic Warnings is a killer CD, isn't it? :T


----------



## loves80z (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah man! It's my staple for testing base heavy music. I love base lead metal. It's why I'm gonna have to move my center so it doesn't fall off the sub.

The wife when I told her I had to build a shelf for the center: "well you don't have to play it that loud. Then your speaker won't fall." Me: "I know, but I'm gonna." She's so silly sometimes.


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats on the new sub. And whatever you do, DO NOT play the song "The Bass Will Destroy You". However, "Bass I love You" plays quite impressively.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like the sub is set a bit hot to me. Can you play with the location on the seating even a little bit to see if you can move out of that nasty hole in the bass or is the room totally fix??

But other then that it looks very nice. Where is the crossover set at?


----------



## loves80z (Oct 23, 2013)

Crossover at 80hz. From the room sim, I show room modes around the humps, so I wonder if the low spot is where I don't have a mode and the highs are additive. I just got done playing with the room sim and absorbtion levels. I posted in the rew forum for help understanding whats going on. Now that I played with absorbtion and adding mains to the room sim, it's getting more complicated. Too much absorbtion and I get a big null around 50-60 hz. I move the MLP around and moving forward helps a little. That is what I heard too. About 1ft made a big difference. Maybe I should investigate measurements a little forward. Ahhhh! Competing variables. Moving forward makes the pj screen wanna be smaller!


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Trust me when I say that the room and what the room sim says are two different world's it can be used to give you a idea but measure is the way to go. Measure where it showed the mlp showed better and see what matches up as to compared to the room sim.


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Would dual subs be an option? It is often the best way to get a nice flat response without massive amounts of eq.


----------



## loves80z (Oct 23, 2013)

I think dual subs is the long term possibility. My thinking was either the PB-13 ultra or 2 PB-2000. I figured if I can get flat or good enough with the 2000 then I'm done. If not save up and get another 2000.

As far as the room sim, I think it can give me an idea of room modes, but I know I have couches, fridge, exposed floor joists for a ceiling. I am surprised how close it is to the measurements. It makes me want to try to get it to work where it is since it's nice and symmetrical looking.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Twin subs help so much with giving you smooth bass at more then one seat.

You will like it a lot. Myself I would get a other pb-2000 that way they will match on looks and sound.


----------



## loves80z (Oct 23, 2013)

You're right phazewolf.

I said it in a confusing way. I meant that when I was shopping for a sub, I was thinking either the PB-13 ultra or 2 pb-2000. I bought the one 2000 now and am thinking in a year or 2 getting another 2000 unless this one 2000 satisfies me.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes a nice pair works very well. I would love to place a 3 sub within my room but there seems at this point and with the room I currently use there is no good place to locate it.

I am currently saving all my coin for traps but my wife just spent the 3k I had on a new washer and dryer.


----------

